# New Outback Owner



## moparman (Sep 9, 2008)

hi all i am a new outback owner







i just picked up my new 2008 30bhds and i love it.i came from a rockwood pop up to a 24ft sportsman to a 28ft frontier. my tow vehicle is a 2003 dodge ram 1500 5.7 2wd quad cab 3.55 gears with tow package love this truck!

1


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.









Mark


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Something for everyone here.

Congrats on your new TT. Enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi moparman









Congrats and Welcome! 

Whereabouts are you from??


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and Congrats - from another newbie!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. You're going to love this site and your trailer!

Happy camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback and I want to also give you a big congrats on that new TV!
















-CC


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Congrats on the new Outback and I want to also give you a big congrats on that new TV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!









I didn't want to be the first one to say something!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Yall!!!!


----------



## Doug & Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW OB WE ALSO JUST PICKED UP OUR NEW 310BHS OB AND LOVE IT DOES YOURS HAVE THE NEW GRAPHICS? WE REALLY LIKE THE NEW DESIGN AND COLOR OF THE OUTSIDE


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new OB. Welcome aboard shipmate! I am also a new OB owner and have learned a bunch on this site, Enjoy!!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to a great family. Hope you can enjoy some good fall camping!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Welcome and Congrats !! ENJOY !! 
*
Wheres the pictures ????


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome! We just bought ours in July and so far love it!

Meredith


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome, Were new as well! This site and people have been great!!! You will learn a lot here about your new OB!!


----------

